# a place to share your photos with the world



## emansilla (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello,

I am so happy I found a place with such fine photographers. As a photography lover and web programmer I have created a place for photographers from all backgrounds to share their work. I would like to hear this fine community's thoughts about it. Please take a look at http://www.worldsnapshots.net

Also, if you have any photos you would like to share please feel free to do so.


Best Regards,

Esteban Mansilla


----------

